
Introducing Uber Trip Experiences API - shade23
https://newsroom.uber.com/trip-experiences-api/
======
sharemywin
I've always felt Uber doesn't really have lock-in. To me the vlaue of Uber's
network isn't n^2(metcalf) because each diver is the same. And wait time is a
function of closest available driver not aggregate number of drivers. Also,
drivers have the option to work at other networks. Also, drivers don't set
pricing so that even one less way to differentiate. Now if this Trip
experiences was to catch on that could be a little different. If they have
something that's truly valuable and unique in these apps it could work. but
how unique can you make it?

~~~
crdoconnor
>And wait time is a function of closest available driver not aggregate number
of drivers.

Which is proportional to the number of drivers.

The lock in comes from both directions. Wait time for drivers is a function of
the closest available passenger which is proportional to the number of
passengers on the platform.

There's a reason why investors are dumping silly amounts of money into Uber
and it's not because of their innovative technology.

>Also, drivers have the option to work at other networks.

For now. I suspect that won't last long.

~~~
tyingq
>>Also, drivers have the option to work at other networks. >For now. I suspect
that won't last long.

That would almost certainly change the driver from an independent contractor
to an employee. I don't know if the Uber business model would survive that.

~~~
crdoconnor
[http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/04/technology/uber-
lyft/index.h...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/04/technology/uber-
lyft/index.html) \-- Uber don't seem to be aware.

~~~
tyingq
Interesting. The specific IRS guidance that seems to be in conflict:

"We also want to consider the availability of services. Are the worker’s
services available to the market? ...Also, an independent contractor is
generally free to seek out business opportunities."

